# How to log out from faceboom massenger on iphone 5s ?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Tech guys,

I was trying to sign out from facebook messenger which installed on iphone 5S,
i could log out facebook application, but messenger still signed as the previous one,
it's very annoying, is there any idea to solve this matter and login the other acc in both apps ?
Best regards.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Valis, is not to duplicate, was to correct the topic's title.. faceboom, to facebook.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only way I have done this is to uninstall the application from your phone.

or

watch this video:


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

momtaz said:


> Valis, is not to duplicate, was to correct the topic's title.. faceboom, to facebook.


It was a duplicate since you started a new thread instead of editing the original thread. That is not allowed.

FYI, you also misspelled _Messenger_ both times.


----------

